# Downed a squirrel with a crossbow!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Not sure when they started allowing you to take small game with a bow, but I saw it in the hunting regs this year and took advantage of an opportunity! 

Was deer hunting at Ladue reservoir and not seeing anything due to the light rain all freaking morning. Tried walking around and doing some grunting/rattling near some bedding areas, but no luck. Saw one nice fox squirrel about 10 yds away. The crazy thing is that it let me walk up to within 10 yds and just sat up and stared at me! Never had this happen on public hunting land. I passed on this squirrel, but later I was almost back to the car and another fox squirrel was digging in the ground right in my path 10 yards ahead and ignoring me! I said, what the heck, at least I'll go home with something, and let the arrow fly! The squirrel took off and climbed the nearest tree, but only got about 3' up before it fell back down. Got my arrow back too since I was shooting at the ground. That broadhead slice him up good. Must have been the rain making the squirrels less wary. Only saw 2 squirrels all day, but they sure weren't scared of me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i shot a rabbit once with my compound bow. it went through the rabbit and stuck in the ground. the rabbit would jump up the arrow and just slide back down. and it was screaming every time it jumped. broke my heart, so that was the end of my rabbit hunting with a bow.
sherman


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Sherman, I had the EXACT same thing also happen to me! It was spinning around the arrow everytime it tried to jump, making terrible noises. But either way you gotta be a good shot with a crossbow to hit a squirrel.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Use to bow hut small game all the time. Would never use a broad head. I bunt head or Judo tip kills quick and clean and cheaper. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It doesn't take a great shot to hit a squirrel with a crossbow if it's only 10yds away and standing still. 

It's crazy that I've missed more deer at 10 yds than squirrel! I have a real bad case of buck fever, and it could even be a doe and I'd still miss! Always rushing my shot and shooting too high...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i have taken squirrels with my xbow, but I do not use the broadhead. I will switch to the arrow I use for unloading my xbow and use that. It is a cheaper aluminum shaft with a field or practice point on it. I put a washer between the field point and the shaft. It help keep the arrow from sinking so far into the ground when i unload. It does wonders on the squirrels.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That would be interesting to see the damage from your washer point! I think I actually would have missed this squirrel if I had a bullet point on. I looked like the tip went right under its chin and sliced the squirrel up from its chest to its jaw. It bled out quickly though! 

I couldn't have used my unloading arrow cause it has a bent shaft.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The damage done to the last one was a crushed skull at ten yards. Hit it right behind the ear on a quartering away shot. couldn't have been more perfect. Better lucky than good.


----------

